# The Journal of Royalty



## betterbettas6646 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi everyone! 

So the story starts with me cashing my tip money from work today. After seeing that I had roughly $50 I decided I would go to petco and get some more fish supplies for Rex. Well... I ended up bringing home another betta fish! I just named his Raja, so now it's Rex and Raja (both of their names mean King) together (okay well not really "together" but side by side in tanks). I just couldn't pass up Raja, I felt like we had a connection and he was such a pretty baby betta. It's hard to see from the picture but he is while with red eyelids and slight pigment in his tail. So this journal is basically updates on how they're doing and documenting Raja's growth  Rex doesn't seem to be too pleased about the new addition, but no flaring yet


----------



## betterbettas6646 (Feb 15, 2017)

*Update 3/25/17:*

Rex got a 50% water change and still seemed jealous of raja, guess there can be only ONE king in this domain. So to ease the tension between these two boys I decided to move Raja's tank upstairs to sit on my desk (instead of taking the logical and easy way of just putting a piece of paper between them). 


Raja has been settling into his 2.5 gallon tank really well and within a minute of going into his tank he was already begging for food! Raja seems to be getting some color and now has a slight pinkish hue so i'll be curious to see how he'll turn out. Raja currently eats micro hikari pellets since he's so tiny!

I had some trouble with raja's filter which was making so much noise that I had to return it, so he's without a filter right now but has a heater .


----------



## betterbettas6646 (Feb 15, 2017)

*Update 3/31/17*

Raja and Rex are both doing great, I did a 50% water change on Rex's 5.5 gallon and a 70% water change on Raja's 2.5 gallon tank. Raja is starting to color up a little and has a huge appetite! I was a little nervous at first when I got him at Petco since their baby bettas are normally so young and hard to take care of, but Raja is doing great! :grin2: 

Raja's tank at the moment is unfiltered since the first submersible filter I got made a giant rattling noise and I havent had time to buy a new one. I'm not entirely sure yet what kind of filter could go with a 2.5 gallon tank, I'd love suggestions! It needs to be small and compact, not hugely expensive, and make as little noise as possible (I'm trying not to annoy my future roommate-to-be when I go to college next year).

So far, Raja looks so tiny in his 2.5 but I wish I could upgrade since I know that when he gets bigger he might want some more room. But for the time being and space (as well as money) he will be in a 2.5 gallon  I had to change his heater since the first one (a piece of junk and not worthy to be called 50w) only got the 2.5 gallon tank up to 74 degrees, so he has a giant (and less attractive) adjustable heater for the moment. I'm going to try to redo the whole tank sometime this summer before college. The substrate was leftover from my ten gallon and is eco-complete which is a NIGHTMARE to clean and gravel vac, and as there are no live plants it serves no purpose in a 2.5. I was thinking I would get black gravel again (hopefully I can find some heavier and shiny black stones), some new fake plants, a better and less obvious heater, a filter, a lid, and a light. Though I'm finding it difficult to find a proper tank lid for a 2.5 gallon so if anyone has any ideas they'd be much appreciated 

Also I think that Rex is starting to build his first bubble nest!!!!!!! I'll put a picture down below but it looks to me like Rex is finally settling into his new digs ever since he was moved from his 10 gallon to 5.5 gallon


----------



## betterbettas6646 (Feb 15, 2017)

*Update 4/19/17*

Woah it's been a while since I updated! Nothing much has changed since the last time I updated. I fed frozen blood worms to the boys yesterday and found out they prefer their pellets! 

Raja has been coloring up a little more and getting a little pink/red coloring. Rex has been getting a lot darker and there is almost no white on him anymore. 

This morning I saw Rex flaring at me and protecting his first ever bubble nest! He was showing me some fishy attitude!


----------

